# [FIX] W10M 10536 stability, speed



## winphouser (Oct 4, 2015)

*Problem:* The Cortana tile makes the whole system lag.

*Fix:* Unpin Cortana from start. Also remove tiles and folders you don't need.


*Problem:* MMS configuration bug makes the Messaging app hang all the time. (Especially or specifically when a long SMS is converted to MMS)

*Fix:* Even though I had no MMS profile in settings, sending and receiving MMS worked some of the time. I added a profile, which I believe to be accurate; now MMS did not work at all. I removed it again. Now Messaging is rock solid for me, and MMS works all the time.

---

After these fixes I have zero Lock Screen and Start lag. System appears about as responsive as 8.1.2 on my 640XL. 

Do you have other fixes and workarounds?


----------



## VR25 (Oct 5, 2015)

winphouser said:


> *Problem:* The Cortana tile makes the whole system lag.
> 
> *Fix:* Unpin Cortana from start. Also remove tiles and folders you don't need.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, it definitely WORKS! 
Thank you man!


----------



## mlleemiles (Oct 5, 2015)

My Cortana tile now stops working. Shame...


----------



## DLS123 (Oct 7, 2015)

I noticed the same thing on my Lumia 830 with build 10536. The Cortana tile was causing lag and high Battery usage by start screen in the background (as seen in the battery app). After removing it the whole interface got more responsive. It was useless anyway, it was just a static tile, nothing live worked on it.
Other setting shortcuts like audio, NFC, glance, touch that were created on wp8.1 or with Shortcuts4all and migrated to WP10 were also problematic even if I hard reset the phone after update to wp10. The tiles were restored from backup. One  or more of those shortcuts was causing the start screen to enter the crazy loading or resuming loop even if that was supposed to be fixed on build 10536.


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 12, 2015)

This is bug or feature?


----------



## crowjob (Oct 13, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> This is bug or feature?

Click to collapse


----------



## winphouser (Oct 13, 2015)

Edge settings in about:flags - enable a few, might "feel faster"..




        Developer Settings
 Use Microsoft compatibility lists  
 Allow localhost loopback (this might put your device at risk)  

Styling
 Use a full stacking context for fixed position elements  
Improve performance by using independent composition for preserve-3d content  
 Enable CSS filter property 
 Apply scroll properties to body instead of document 

Touch
Enable touch events
Fire compatible mouse events in response to the tap gesture  Enable MSPointer event interfaces  

JavaScript
 Enable experimental JavaScript features  

Element properties
 Relay hover and active state to labels associated with an element  

Accessibility
 Enable experimental accessibility features  

Encrypted Media Extensions
 Enable experimental EME features


----------



## mirasal2 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi, my messaging app didnt convert long sms to mms 
And didnt send mms, how to fix this , if you had any idea?


----------

